# Bryony Frost wins King George VI and becomes winningmost female jockey over jumps.



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ng-george-vi-chase-win-on-frodon-horse-racing

As the title. 

Lovely race to watch and she led from the front all the way. 

I think it's great that there is a new generation of female jockeys achieving such success and perhaps inspiring more girls to get into racing!


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2020)

This thread is nearly 3 years old and I remember hoping at the time she would prove the doubters wrong.  It raises a smile to read it today,  Well done Bryony!


https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/bryony-frost.758397/


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2020)

I'm sorry but I am really not a fan of hers 😂😂😂 

Though I was so pleased to see Waiting Patiently finish 2nd for Ruth!


----------



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			This thread is nearly 3 years old and I remember hoping at the time she would prove the doubters wrong.  It raises a smile to read it today,  Well done Bryony!


https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/bryony-frost.758397/

Click to expand...

She has definitely proved the doubters wrong, including coming back from some nasty falls.




Elf On A Shelf said:



			I'm sorry but I am really not a fan of hers 😂😂😂

Though I was so pleased to see Waiting Patiently finish 2nd for Ruth!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough- I am biased because I have met her dad a few times and he always comes across as a lovely man! I do think she is doing good things for the sport though!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			She has definitely proved the doubters wrong, including coming back from some nasty falls.




Fair enough- I am biased because I have met her dad a few times and he always comes across as a lovely man! I do think she is doing good things for the sport though!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I do agree she is good for racing - she is humanising it, making it more down to earth and likeable. I just happen not to like her 😂 I've met her a couple of times when she has been up north and I think it's safe to say she is not well liked amongst the jocks up here!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 December 2020)

Frodon jumped well and had a smile on his face. 😀


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 December 2020)

I got fed up of hearing the commentator talking about the 'tears' from the female jockeys!  That really annoyed me.  Idiot.

Well done to BF!


----------



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Yeah I do agree she is good for racing - she is humanising it, making it more down to earth and likeable. I just happen not to like her 😂 I've met her a couple of times when she has been up north and I think it's safe to say she is not well liked amongst the jocks up here!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough!


----------



## Rowreach (26 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			I got fed up of hearing the commentator talking about the 'tears' from the female jockeys!  That really annoyed me.  Idiot.

Well done to BF!
		
Click to expand...

I was unimpressed with the comment that they could have stuck anybody up and the horse would still have won 🙄


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I was unimpressed with the comment that they could have stuck anybody up and the horse would still have won 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not one of AP's best moments was it.

The race was interesting to watch to say the least.  I bet there are some in depth de briefs going on right now across various trainers and jockeys.  Frodon's jumping is outstanding.


----------



## minesadouble (26 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I was unimpressed with the comment that they could have stuck anybody up and the horse would still have won 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I'm not sure he meant that as a slight on Bryony Frost or her riding, I took it more as a compliment to the horse.


----------



## Smitty (27 December 2020)

Well, I thoroughly enjoyed watching it, it was such a lovely round and didn't even mind my two failed 25p ew bets digging holes into my William Hill account😀

However, somebody needs to have a word with PN Re social distancing and mask wearing 😉


----------



## ihatework (27 December 2020)

minesadouble said:



			Hmm I'm not sure he meant that as a slight on Bryony Frost or her riding, I took it more as a compliment to the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure he meant (or at least thought he meant) it as a compliment to the horse and trainer, but the timing of how he said it did come across a little bit ‘isn’t it great we now have girls riding racehorses, but this horse would have won with anyone’. I’m not usually too picky about undercurrents of sexism but it stuck out like a sore thumb for me!

The horse jumped super, had his ears pricked from start to finish. That’s what racing should be, BF rode beautifully and let the horse do his job.


----------



## blodwyn1 (27 December 2020)

I think Bryony settles her horses and is a beautiful balanced rider who keeps her horses jumping. I usedtoolike that she didn't use her whip but she does now in a finish. There is no doubt she forms special partnerships with frodon and black corden


----------



## fankino04 (27 December 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Yeah I do agree she is good for racing - she is humanising it, making it more down to earth and likeable. I just happen not to like her 😂 I've met her a couple of times when she has been up north and I think it's safe to say she is not well liked amongst the jocks up here!
		
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate on why she's not liked? I think she always comes across well in interviews but obviously that doesn't always show you the real person.


----------



## fankino04 (27 December 2020)

OH and I have started a boxing Day tradition of seeing who comes out best from £10 of bets (normally£5 on king George and £5 accumulator elsewhere) I told him who was running in it a few days earlier and said how good froden jumped so he picked him and won £120, I stupidly stuck with cyrname and lost lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 December 2020)

fankino04 said:



			Care to elaborate on why she's not liked? I think she always comes across well in interviews but obviously that doesn't always show you the real person.
		
Click to expand...

The lads described her as snooty, condescending and overly demandly, walking round like she was a celebrity in the weighing room at Muss one day. 

She was fine with me when I spoke to her but it was more of an in passing thing. I just find her pony patting, lovey dovey interviews really childish and annoying. But I do agree it does make her more indeering to some members of the public because it makes her look like she cares about the horses.


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 December 2020)

Tbh knowing how snooty the racing world can be, I wouldn't be surprised if some people are projecting....

Great win, and lovely to see.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I was unimpressed with the comment that they could have stuck anybody up and the horse would still have won 🙄
		
Click to expand...


OOH, I missed that!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 December 2020)

minesadouble said:



			Hmm I'm not sure he meant that as a slight on Bryony Frost or her riding, I took it more as a compliment to the horse.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, just like Valegro could win at the Olympics  with anybody on top, no need for CDJ to trouble herself.  It's a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## minesadouble (27 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Yes, just like Valegro could win at the Olympics  with anybody on top, no need for CDJ to trouble herself.  It's a ridiculous thing to say.
		
Click to expand...

Well not quite as it is a bit of a racing saying isn't it? I've heard many jockeys say of their own mount that 'anybody could have won on it today' as an indicator of the horse's ability .
Same as saying you have a horse your granny could hunt to indicate how sensible it is.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2020)

Frodon will be a sort after hunter/team chaser when his racing days are over that is for sure.  He would be a Rolls Royce across the Quorn or Heythrop hedges.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 December 2020)

minesadouble said:



			Well not quite as it is a bit of a racing saying it? I've heard many jockeys say of their own mount that 'anybody could have won on it today' as an indicator of the horse's ability .
Same as saying you have a horse your granny could hunt to indicate how sensible it is.
		
Click to expand...

Or the horse is a steering job is another saying.


----------



## Rowreach (27 December 2020)

Except they were specifically discussing her ride and tactics, and her number of wins, and he said it a couple of times so at the very least it was ill judged and came across badly.


----------



## humblepie (27 December 2020)

In an interview which was on ITV racing John Francome said Frodon was the best jumper he’d seen which was interesting with all the horses he’s come across. I think Bryony’s enthusiam is lovely how it shines through. It was a super race and fab race by Waiting Patiently as well.  Also really pleased to see Silver Streak win.


----------



## honetpot (27 December 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			The lads described her as snooty, condescending and overly demandly, walking round like she was a celebrity in the weighing room at Muss one day.

She was fine with me when I spoke to her but it was more of an in passing thing. I just find her pony patting, lovey dovey interviews really childish and annoying. But I do agree it does make her more indeering to some members of the public because it makes her look like she cares about the horses.
		
Click to expand...

 I would imagine when you go in to any male dominated profession you have to chose your armour, racing has some very old fashioned attitudes embedded, your job is based on patronage, and some really good jockeys never get rides, so she must have an advantage. She has a strike rate of 16%, and holds up well in the tables.
https://www.britishhorseracing.com/racing/participants/jockeys/all-jockeys/?type=jump#!?pagenum=1

  She is probably looking at Haley Turner and looking for her future career, it's not a job that you would want be doing for a long time, so is smart and thinking of her public profile


----------



## Velcrobum (27 December 2020)

I understood the reason she became Frodon's regular jockey is because she has built up a relationship with the horse. Paul Nichols said it in an interview on TV a while back.


----------



## quan9122 (28 December 2020)

Frodon & Bryony were a stunning partnership in the King George, her tactics were spot on, Frodon jumped and ran his heart out for her, PN didn't even think Frodon would win. AP was out of order yet again and he cant even give the jockey the credit she deserved for her ride. AP needs to grow with the times or get off TV really as that was a dirty bad comment made from someone who should know better.


----------



## McGrools (28 December 2020)

quan9122 said:



			AP was out of order yet again and he cant even give the jockey the credit she deserved for her ride. AP needs to grow with the times or get off TV really as that was a dirty bad comment made from someone who should know better.
		
Click to expand...

 Agree entirely, very underhand comment from AP repeated twice aswell! unnecessary.


----------



## YorkshireLady (5 January 2021)

sadly she will have to have some sort of steely determination to make it an i am sure will rub some people (lads) up the wrong way - but she is trailblazing....even if its following some other trailblazers.

So many of the talented female jockeys have been seen as playing at it or copying a brother etc! Tough game and well ridden


----------



## Turitea (6 January 2021)

She can't win doubters over, can she? Be nice and lovely and caring... it is an act, she is too nice, too lovely, she shows signs of "diva"-behaviour. Be like the lads... she is just copying, it is ridiculous and you can't take her seriously.

My advice to Bryony, do your thing and stay true to yourself.


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 January 2021)

Adam Welch was just interviewed after winning the Welsh National - "well it's a man's sport" 

Not really sure what the female jockeys need to do tbh. They win and still they are dismissed as incapable.


----------



## McGrools (9 January 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Adam Welch was just interviewed after winning the Welsh National - "well it's a man's sport" 

Not really sure what the female jockeys need to do tbh. They win and still they are dismissed as incapable.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i saw that, sounded like a dig at the girls to me. Wonder what that’s all about?


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 January 2021)

McGrools said:



			Yes i saw that, sounded like a dig at the girls to me. Wonder what that’s all about?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was really odd, but I reckon pretty telling.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 January 2021)

As much as ITV have tried to pass it off as an offhand, spur of the moment, not really thinking what he was saying after winning a big race comment I don't think it was any of that unfortunately and it was probably intended as was said. 

He is going to get A LOT of backlash for this and regret opening his mouth on the subject. He could just as easily have said - it's all part of the job or it's what we are paid to do - sort of thing.


----------



## McGrools (9 January 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			As much as ITV have tried to pass it off as an offhand, spur of the moment, not really thinking what he was saying after winning a big race comment I don't think it was any of that unfortunately and it was probably intended as was said.

He is going to get A LOT of backlash for this and regret opening his mouth on the subject. He could just as easily have said - it's all part of the job or it's what we are paid to do - sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the ITV team seemed pretty embarrassed. 
Looked like he meant every word if it to me!


----------



## ycbm (9 January 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Adam Welch was just interviewed after winning the Welsh National - "well it's a man's sport" 

Not really sure what the female jockeys need to do tbh. They win and still they are dismissed as incapable.
		
Click to expand...


What an ignorant dinosaur.  He ought to be sent onto an advanced event cross country course and see how he gets on against the fragile little  girls there. 
.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (9 January 2021)

Didn't see Harry Skeltons horse get up after that fall. Fell awkwardly was he ok?  With no hunting am enjoying my Saturday afternoons watching the racing!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 January 2021)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Didn't see Harry Skeltons horse get up after that fall. Fell awkwardly was he ok?  With no hunting am enjoying my Saturday afternoons watching the racing!
		
Click to expand...

Glajou? He was up and ok, just winded.


----------



## Steerpike (9 January 2021)

I just read an article in the guardian interviewing Bryony, it seems there is quite a lot going on behind the scenes that she can't discuss at the moment.


----------



## Rowreach (9 January 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ays-frown-opinions-are-not-facts-horse-racing


----------



## Irishcob6 (9 January 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Adam Welch was just interviewed after winning the Welsh National - "well it's a man's sport" 

Not really sure what the female jockeys need to do tbh. They win and still they are dismissed as incapable.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that comment and thought what a t**t especially as bryony won the first two races of the day whilst he fell off in both!! Definitely a pointed dig at the females - not impressed


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (9 January 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Glajou? He was up and ok, just winded.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou EOAS.


----------



## McGrools (9 January 2021)

Rowreach said:



https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ays-frown-opinions-are-not-facts-horse-racing

Click to expand...

thanks for that Rowreach. There certainly are some politics going in behind the scenes...


----------



## Velcrobum (10 January 2021)

I suspect pure green eyed monster given Bryony was leading jockey at the Chepstow meeting 2 wins and 2 thirds.


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2021)

So, those in the know, who’s the senior jockey who is bullying Briony!? 😳


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 January 2021)

Clodagh said:



			So, those in the know, who’s the senior jockey who is bullying Briony!? 😳
		
Click to expand...

If she were a Northern jockey I would say Hughsey as he can be a complete prick at times but I wouldn't know in the south.


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2021)

It's got to be an older one. I assume it will come out eventually, do let me know if you hear?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 January 2021)

Clodagh said:



			It's got to be an older one. I assume it will come out eventually, do let me know if you hear?
		
Click to expand...

If I hear of anything I will let you know


----------



## Andie02 (12 January 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Adam Welch was just interviewed after winning the Welsh National - "well it's a man's sport" 

Not really sure what the female jockeys need to do tbh. They win and still they are dismissed as incapable.
		
Click to expand...


' Adam Wedge '


----------



## Apercrumbie (12 January 2021)

Andie02 said:



			' Adam Wedge '
		
Click to expand...

You are right, it is Wedge, not Welch.

Still a tit though.


----------



## minesadouble (13 January 2021)

According to the Times she has made a formal complaint against Robbie Dunne after an altercation following the fatal fall of one of his mounts. Apparently in the heat of the moment he held her partially responsible.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 January 2021)

minesadouble said:



			According to the Times she has made a formal complaint against Robbie Dunne after an altercation following the fatal fall of one of his mounts. Apparently in the heat of the moment he held her partially responsible.
		
Click to expand...

And from what I have heard she is partially responsible and had been less than savoury afterwords. From the chatter I have heard she has tried to jump the gun and get the sympathy/female vote in before the rest of the story is told. 

The truth will out as they say.


----------



## Dante's Inferno (13 January 2021)

Hello all, sorry to have not gone through new poster route prior. I watched the race where Cillian's Well fell (Robbie Dunne) as I had an interest in another runner. I couldn't see how Bryony Frost could be blamed for the incident. Her horse had been jumping to the left for most of the race and she had attempted to correct it each time (as was noted in the Racing Post). As far as I can see there was no Stewards Enquiry called. Interestingly Adam Wedge rode the winner.


----------



## Carrottom (14 January 2021)

Just have to feel for the connections of Cillians Well, bad enough to lose the horse without having it brought up again now, months later.


----------



## tristar (15 January 2021)

kind of a national velvet feel to it


----------



## Keep Trying (17 January 2021)

Dante's Inferno said:



			Hello all, sorry to have not gone through new poster route prior. I watched the race where Cillian's Well fell (Robbie Dunne) as I had an interest in another runner. I couldn't see how Bryony Frost could be blamed for the incident. Her horse had been jumping to the left for most of the race and she had attempted to correct it each time (as was noted in the Racing Post). As far as I can see there was no Stewards Enquiry called. Interestingly Adam Wedge rode the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree, I saw the race too and have watched the replay several times. Can't see why she's being blamed as she didn't do anything wrong. Yes, her horse was jumping slightly left but she seemed to be doing the right things to correct him. Robbie Dunne was always behind her and must have been able to see what was happening so why didn't he switch if it was that much of a problem? If the roles were reversed, I wouldn't mind guessing he would have said "that's just race riding".


----------



## Billyandme (19 January 2021)

And now The Daily Mail are running with it.  Sorry don't know how to attach article.


----------



## Amymay (19 January 2021)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...racing-centre-toxic-row-3-3billion-sport.html


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 January 2021)

Well done Bryony superb ride on Yala enki!


----------



## Steerpike (23 January 2021)

Very well sat!!


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2021)

Thinking of investigations, any news or progress with Bryony v the boys?

And I'm delighted Black Corton has been retired and she is going to have him.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 March 2021)

Love her posts of her welcoming him to her home


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 March 2021)

Just watched her Instagram story of her first hack with Black Corton- I am so jealous of her hacking- it looked amazing! Looks like they're on Dartmoor, wow.


----------



## McGrools (3 March 2021)

She is riding really well and long may it continue x


----------

